# Flyfishing Trip To Maine



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

What an AWESOME TRIP!!!!

Deep woods of Maine - 5 hr drive up, 2 days at SouthArm Campground - then 2 more hrs to drive what the crow could fly in 20min (you know what they say in Maine? - - - ""you cain't git theya from he-a") then 12 miles back on a logging road into a VERY rustic (and old) fishing camp. I have finally learned how to flyfish AND even caught five 15 -20 inch Brook Trout. Caught ... not landed! KB also caught (not landed) a few monsters . I really hoped KB would be able to get at least 1 into the net even if I couldn't. Hey - the trip wasn't my 50th b'day present after all. But the flyfishing pros up there told us it took them a while to even catch what we were getting after only 9hrs of learning and that landing 'em takes 3 yrs or so of practice. 2 full days of fishing, then back to base camp & Puff, took the canoe out and caught a few more smaller ones (LOTS smaller...maybe 6") .... but we did land them ... and threw 'em back to grow into REAL fish! We had a ball!

Just got back Sat. evening and spent Sunday unpacking the TT, doing laundry, and spending a bit of time with our "flood refugee" house guests. The canoe is still strapped to the 4Runner....and drove to work with me today 'cuz we ran out of energy to take her off of Puff. Soooooo....the 2 of 'em sat out in my office parking lot just begging me to come play. VERY tough to resist.

This was our 1st non-dry-camping and everything was perfect. We sure were glad to have had those 2 prior "trial runs" to learn things (like fast awning roll-up maneuvers) in calmer, less critical environs. The weather was PERFECT in Maine - but the wind kicked up once we got to VT and the awning had to come down NOW. It was gonna come down one way or the other...jsut figured it would be more pleasant if WE controlled the activity! This was also our 1st journey thru the REAL mountains and, after having driven directly thru the White Mtns of NH & Maine, followed by 2 different routes thru the Green Mtns of VT, it is very comforting to report that the 4Runner towed Puff like it wasn't even back there. THANK GOD for the Hensley!!! OK, OK. Enough of the jabbering - here are some photos (not many 'cuz I was in the river fishing too and - well - the camera and water just don't mix well!) Enjoy! We sure did! 






















The "Winter House" at Forest Lodge was the home of Louise Dickinson Rich, author of "We Went to the Woods"....a highly recommended read for anyone interested in learning what it was truly like to live in the back country northwoods of New England


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Sound like you had a great time. Great looking pictures.

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Seems like you'd be all alone with the amount of time it took you to get there...

Great pictures...makes me want to go camping AND fishing right now.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Seems like you'd be all alone with the amount of time it took you to get there...
> [snapback]118689[/snapback]​


That was the plan....and it worked like a charm. Actually, there were a total of 5 "guests" at the camp and 10 Guides + the current "Keeper of the Lodge"


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Those are great pictures. I was stationed in Winter Harbor Maine for two years and it's some of the nicest country up there.

"You can't get there from here, you have to go through Ellsworth first". Ok, inside joke.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear you had a great trip and everything worked well for you
The picture look awesome








Glad to have you back Judi









Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad you enjoyed your trip.

Nice pictures, but was wondering if you could maybe make them a little bigger for us old folks?









Mark


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

campmg said:


> Those are great pictures.Â I was stationed in Winter Harbor Maine for two years and it's some of the nicest country up there.Â
> 
> "You can't get there from here, you have to go through Ellsworth first".Â Ok, inside joke.
> [snapback]118717[/snapback]​


I was at Winter Harbor also. Lived across the road from Virgil Bliss, the dirtiest man in Hancock County. I was there the summer he washed his hands and found those mittens he had lost. Ayuh!









Oh...and nice pictures Wolfie!

Bob


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Where's the fish pics? Looks like a beautiful place. Glad you had a great time.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds - and looks - like a great trip, Wolfie!

I'm glad you and KB had such a great time. I am a little jealous though...
Nobody gave me a trip like that for my 50th birthday!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice pics......However, as John said, we need fish pics.................

Gald you had a good time!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome back Wolfie! action Missed you round here.








Glad you had a wonderful time.







I have always wanted to fly fish, it looks like hard work, but a lot of fun. Pics look great & you look like a Pro out there in all your garb.









How was VT, did you like where you stayed?

Have a good day, 
Tami


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome back Wolfwood. Sounds and looks like you had a really super trip.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

So did you catch any flies?

Reverie


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Never satisfied, are ya? Hey - ya'll got pictures of fishing...and, well, if we'd landed any of 'em we would have been happy to take pics but we didn't so couldn't. I did get KB a big carved wooden Trout at Orvis when we stopped at the big Retail Store in Manchester, Vt. Hey - we CAUGHT fish in the Rapid River....and then LANDED it at Orvis. Gotta be satisfied with whatchagot.

Tami, the VT site was nice...Button Bay State Park near Vergennes, VT on Lake Champlain. Of course, we didn't know until we got there that it was 100% dry camping (that's NOT what they told us when we reserved). At least they had a source of potable water (and we had, of course, dumped the tanks before heading across the Mtns from Maine) so we made out fine. Only problem was it poured with BIG wind the whole time there...but that part of the trip was 100% for a wedding (under cover)....and no fishing was planned so no damage done









By the way, now that I know how to do it - flyfishing is a whole lot easier (and much more enjoyable) than spin casting. Its really not near so much work, MUCH more peaceful, and more of an art form. I was skeptical but, as KB says, I have been bitten and 100% converted....and have now acquired yet another hobby to fill the free time we don't have







At least THAT game can be combined with the also newly acquired passion for Outbacking. I see alot of big, very healthy garden weeds and a very dirty house in our future


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Reverie said:


> So did you catch any flies?
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]118996[/snapback]​


yes....lots of 'em....little tiny black ones.

Black Flies, the Maine Sate bird


----------

